

Ask HN: Web app to monitor all receipts for tax purposes? - marcamillion

Is there a web app that allows me to, somehow, store all my paper receipts as a digital copy (either scanning them, or taking a picture) which will then be added to some sort of cash flow management tool, that allows me to easily see my cashflows and keep good records of all expenses &#38; income (also being able to generate a nice print-out of my expenses over different time periods would be nice).<p>Also note that my income isn't necessarily from invoices sent out that are paid, but could be a variety of different activities - both online and offline.<p>Thanks.
======
proexploit
<http://www.neatco.com/> comes close as anything I've seen.

~~~
marcamillion
Thnx...this is really cool.

